

Free 512 MB Xen VPS during beta - crystalarchives
http://chunkhost.com/r/hacker_news

======
callahad
FWIW, this is a referral link, and the OP stands to make $5 for each referral:

"For every friend who signs up from your referral links & completes the survey
at the end of the beta test, we'll pay you $5, whether they ever become a
paying customer or not!"

------
cultureulterior
No SSD. Vps providers should give ssd partitions as standard, in my opinion.

